# Pittsburgh - New York round trip 8/6 to 8/7 2022



## PaTrainFan (Aug 8, 2022)

My reports follow a different flow: Just a series of stream of consciouness bullet points, musings and questions that I hope break it into smaller, more palatable bites.

Decided to take a weekend jaunt to New York on the Pennsylvanian, which I have thoroughly enjoyed many times over the years. Even have vague memories of this trip as a fairly young child with my family from Ohio on the Pennsylvania Railroad and later Penn Central. Complain as we will about Amtrak, this is an infinitely better experience now, believe me!
From my home I can take the T straight downtown within easy walking distance of "Union Station." I still get a chuckle out of Amtrak calling it that.
Though many hardcore railfans may have a different opinion, I prefer the left side of the train going out. I've seen the Horseshoe Curve countless times and I believe the views on the north side are more compelling and the majority of the stations are on that side.
Along the way, I tried to envision the multi millions that will be invested (and extorted by NS) and massive work that will be required to upgrade this line for the second Pennsylvanian service in a couple of years. This excellent Trains article from earlier this year details the work. As many times as I have taken this trip I am still not as knowledgeable as many of you on where and how much of this work will be done. One question I have is, just how a third track can be added to the Rockville Bridge over the Susquehanna River without tearing out and relocating the existing tracks. The Trains article says it was built for four tracks, but the exisiting tracks are set wide enough apart it doesn't appear there is any room for a third without completely resetting the existing tracks. But, what do I know?
Arrived in Harrisburg 14 minutes late. With only 10 minutes in station, I miss the days when it had a longer dwell time and I could easily go into the historic station. We arrived in Philadelphia 7 minutes late and left for New York one minute late. Always a thrill to go upstairs to the grand hall which is still breathtaking, no matter how many times you see it. Very eager to see the redevelopment plans take shape in the coming years. Arrived at NYP 11 minutes late, but no complaints here.
I have always been enthralled with the ride along the "Main Line" and long enjoyed looking at vintage photos of trains along this stretch. Always thought how cool it would be to live in one of the houses along the tracks and to ride the commuter line to work every day. Now, however, I am most content working from home!
Checked into The New Yorker as it was reasonably priced for New York and convenient to Moynihan. My room was small, but no complaints as I spent very little time there, and I appreciate grand old hotels. It was clean, the bed was comfortable and I slept well both nights. That's all I ask.
Took my first ride on the LIRR, going out to Port Washington and had dinner at the the Port Washington Diner. Highly recommend the place. Also reasonably priced (for New York), with a retro, friendly atmosphere and nice staff and good food, if not primo. Timed so that I could make a convenient return to Manhattan without a long wait. As we passed Citi Field, kinda wished I had planned for a stop for a few innings but it had been a long day and I was ready to relax in my room.
My big Saturday plan was a trip to ALB on The Maple Leaf. I took advice from this board and entrained from Penn Station, ensuring my seat on the Hudson River side in Business Class. Enjoyed every moment of that jaunt. When I got to ALB, had two hours to kill and walked around a bit and did something I haven't done in I can't tell you how many years: bought a real, actual newspaper in newsprint to read: The New York Times. Then I felt guilty for the waste I created and left it behind for someone else to enjoy, should they choose to.
The return went as far as Poughkeepsie where I detrained and Ubered to the Franklin D Roosevelt Historic Site. As a history buff with special interest into The New Deal era, it is always humbling to be on site where history was made. The return Uber trip took me past the imposing Culinary Institute of America and Marist College, two impressive physical plants. Could have taken Duchess County Public Transit back for $1.75, but oh well. My next visit to New York will include a trip to Oyster Bay and Teddy Roosevelt's stately home of Sagamore Hill.
While waiting at Poughkeepsie Station for Metro North to take me to Grand Central, was able to see both the northbound and southbound Lake Shore Limiteds make stops, had dinner at Mahoney's Bar and walked down to the beautiful riverfront park.
I hail from a different world, mind you, but I never stop marveling at commuter rails bring thousands upon thousands of people into the city on a weekend evening, as Grand Central was teaming with activity. And, again, no matter how many times I have been there, I remain in awe of the most magificent rail station in North America. It willbe amazing tos ee what the LIRR does for the immediate area.
The return trip to Pittsburgh on Sunday was highlighted by my second experience in the Metropolitan Lounge. I marveled at the woman who was cleaning the facility, and who paid attention to every minute detail. Too bad Amtrak doesn't maintain that same level of detail into all of their operations.
Was first on board The Pennsylvanian after being tipped off to the track number by the friendly lounge attendant before he announced it to the room.
Trip back to Pittsburgh was uneventful and largely on time, and I was happy when we reached 125 miles at a couple of stretches along the New Jersey raceway. Despite the high temps, there were no heat delays on this weekend at any point of the trip. While waiting for the engine change in 30th Street Station, saw the southbound Super Star arrive on the neighboring track. Though not a voyeur, I admit that I was envious as I saw people sitting inside their Viewliner rooms. Still a trip on my bucket list I intend to take...after traditional dining returns.
Had hoped to partake of my one Pennsylvanian guilty pleasure, the nuked Amburger which for unknown odd reasons has always been my tradition on this train. Yet, amazingly, at even at only 5 p.m., the snack car ahd already run out of burgers, hot dogs and pizza. I settled on the chicken bacon Caesar wrap, which was surpringly good despite its scary list of ingredients. Then again, anything with bacon is good.
Arrival in Pittsburgh was spot on time and I sprinted off the train and down the escalator and up Grant Street to Steel Plaza Station for the T, and as luck would have it a train was "waiting" for me there, and the operator was kind enough to reopen the doors to allow me to board, saving me a good 20 minutes or more for the next train. Back home by 8:45, a personal record.
Apologies for the length. Congratulations to any and all who managed to make it to the very end!


----------



## Michigan Mom (Aug 8, 2022)

Good report bullets! Don't feel guilty about enjoying a print copy of the newspaper. You even left it intact for the next person.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 8, 2022)

Great report and trip! Even though the Pennsy starts and ends in a Dungeon( PGH AND NYP), the Scenery, the Stop in Philly and Rolling up the NEC to the Greatest City on Earth is a real treat!


----------



## daybeers (Aug 9, 2022)

Great report! It's true, sometimes us northeastern folk get too lost in maintenance this, corruption that, and forget that at least we have rail service that is pretty decent and better than the rest of the country.

Happy to hear someone using Pittsburgh's T, though. At the moment it's in much better shape than the larger T system.


----------



## Mystic River Dragon (Aug 9, 2022)

Delightful report—thank you!


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 9, 2022)

Appreciate all the comments and "likes." A few other points I failed to mention:

Though mask mandates have largely disappeared, MTA has maintained that. Interestingly, I'd say fewer than 20% of passengers on LIRR, Metro North and the subway were wearing them, and conductors or other employees never said a word.
For those who are not aware (I'm guessing most here are, however), my reference to the "T" is Pittsburgh's quaint version of a light rail system and subway. 
I am so looking forward to experiencing the "Grand Central Madison" connection on the LIRR. From photos, that will be spectacular.
The Metro North coaches used to Poughkeepsie are so ancient. I hope there are plans to replace them. MU coaches used on LIRR and on Metro North to Croton-Harmon are so much nicer. Well, the newers ones are, at any rate.


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 9, 2022)

A baseball-loving, history-buff, railfan, fellow Yinzer! I confess that I too have taken the Pennsylvanian to NYC and back for a single night (or even to Harrisburg and back, same-day) just to get some train time. It's my method for catch up on my reading, as any fellow subscriber to _The Economist_ will understand. The budget version of that trip is out to sleepy little Library (no, not the library, but the tiny town by that name at the terminus of the T's Silver Line) and back. And yeah, an operator who sees me making a dash will (usually) hold the train. It's Pittsburgh.









Silver Line (Pittsburgh) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Dakota 400 (Aug 9, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Congratulations to any and all who managed to make it to the very end!



An interesting read and using bullet points is a good idea. Easier to read that long paragraphs. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## freejak (Aug 10, 2022)

Thanks for the very enjoyable trip report. I do the Pennsylvanian out to Philly just for the ride occasionally for fun and have often for work. It's a lovely ride. I'm a recent 're-plant' from the East End of the 'burgh to the S. Hills so getting ready to make the T a part of my comings and goings. Yeah it's not the DC Metro, but for what it is, but the scheduling is really good. And having ridden the-transit-authority-formerly-known-as-PAT for decades, we have it good with humane drivers who will wait for a hustling up late rider.


----------



## Trollopian (Aug 11, 2022)

freejak said:


> Yeah it's [the "T'] not the DC Metro, but for what it is, but the scheduling is really good. And having ridden the-transit-authority-formerly-known-as-PAT for decades, we have it good with humane drivers who will wait for a hustling up late rider.



As a native Pittsburgher who now lives in DC, I find the Metro a decidedly mixed blessing. Sure it was nice when it was fresh and novel and spanking new. But that was nearly 50 years ago when its managers decided "oh, we don't need to do routine maintenance." I also frankly think the system was misdesigned from the start. The Fine Arts Commission insisted on those deep, deep high-vaulted stations, with the dystopian concrete waffled ceilings, which required a _lot_ of digging and which turned out to be prey to water damage. And required epically long escalators, which are another maintenance headache. (It's not at all unusual to see alerts that trains are bypassing a station simply because all escalators are out of service. Really.) The Commission sneered at good old scrubbable and easily-maintained subway tile. We're paying the price.

Pittsburgh, unlike DC, has an extremely compact downtown, so the two cities aren't truly analogous. But you'll agree that the "T," which basically runs underground through downtown and above-ground elsewhere on the old streetcar routes, is ideally suited to Pittsburgh's topography. Now if it could only be extended to the university area.


----------



## railiner (Aug 11, 2022)

Great read, thanks for posting!

I just got back home from your great city, having arrived there aboard the steamboat, American Queen. I made it a point to get over to see the current Amtrak station, but didn't bother to check the hours of operation. Anyway, what I could see of the outside, and thru the locked doors, was not a pretty sight of this once great and vibrant station that hosted so many great streamliner's, as well as many commuter trains during its heyday. The last time I rode the train thru there, I only observed the platform area thru my roomette window. I was surprised to see that Greyhound was still using its old Pittsburgh terminal, across the street, which was much larger than needed for its shadow of former use.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 11, 2022)

railiner said:


> Great read, thanks for posting!
> 
> I just got back home from your great city, having arrived there aboard the steamboat, American Queen. I made it a point to get over to see the current Amtrak station, but didn't bother to check the hours of operation. Anyway, what I could see of the outside, and thru the locked doors, was not a pretty sight of this once great and vibrant station that hosted so many great streamliner's, as well as many commuter trains during its heyday. The last time I rode the train thru there, I only observed the platform area thru my roomette window. I was surprised to see that Greyhound was still using its old Pittsburgh terminal, across the street, which was much larger than needed for its shadow of former use.



Your journey is one I would enjoy making someday. 
You saw what you needed to see through the window. I'll give them a little credit, they refreshed it in the last couple of years and the station is slightly more presentable and less depressing than it was. The escalator works and the elevator was upgraded. But now everyone is forced to wait downstairs before boarding so it can get very crowded and even more confused. Parking at the station is terrible, though you can pay premium prices across the street at the nice "new" garage. I presume station hours will change considerably in about three years when the second Pennsylvanian commences.

It was disappointing that a major upgrade was made to the Greyhound station years ago with nary a touch for Amtrak, but not at all surprising given priorities around here.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Your journey is one I would enjoy making someday.
> You saw what you needed to see through the window. I'll give them a little credit, they refreshed it in the last couple of years and the station is slightly more presentable and less depressing than it was. The escalator works and the elevator was upgraded. But now everyone is forced to wait downstairs before boarding so it can get very crowded and even more confused. Parking at the station is terrible, though you can pay premium prices across the street at the nice "new" garage. I presume station hours will change considerably in about three years when the second Pennsylvanian commences.
> 
> It was disappointing that a major upgrade was made to the Greyhound station years ago with nary a touch for Amtrak, but not at all surprising given priorities around here.


Is there an accessible exit on the upper level, like into the busway?

I use a mobility scooter, and would like to just ride it from the station to the hotel (Drury), but on Google Street View it looks like the sidewalk on Liberty Ave. from the parking lot entrance to 11th St. is blocked by a lamppost, and there is no ramp opposite the driveway to get up onto the sidewalk on the north side of Liberty. I would rather not ride in the street.

I saw a YouTube that showed a pedestrian bridge (not sure where it goes) with a sign saying it was closed at the times both the Pennsylvanian & the Cap Ltd. arrive.


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 11, 2022)

You did get lucky to have a "T" waiting for you the way our transportation system has been running lately in Pittsburgh.

I have never been on the Pennsylvanian yet, but want to take a trip to New York one day, but have been on the capital limited a couple times to Chicago and back, can't complain, good food, a slight delay or two but not bad.

I work in downtown and the Amtrak staff used to come into my store until they changed hotels a few years ago and then covid-19 hit I don't see them anymore ....


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 11, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> Is there an accessible exit on the upper level, like into the busway?
> 
> I use a mobility scooter, and would like to just ride it from the station to the hotel (Drury), but on Google Street View it looks like the sidewalk on Liberty Ave. from the parking lot entrance to 11th St. is blocked by a lamppost, and there is no ramp opposite the driveway to get up onto the sidewalk on the north side of Liberty. I would rather not ride in the street.
> 
> I saw a YouTube that showed a pedestrian bridge (not sure where it goes) with a sign saying it was closed at the times both the Pennsylvanian & the Cap Ltd. arrive.



I'm sorry to say I cannot help here with any certainty. As far as I can recall, from the Drury you can go down Grant Street and cross at the intersection with Liberty Ave. and the busway. I believe you can then go up along the Pennsylvanian apartments on what is essentially a long ramp to the upper level and eventually to the station. As to whether you can enter that door, I can't be certain but I don't know why not.


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I'm sorry to say I cannot help here with any certainty. As far as I can recall, from the Drury you can go down Grant Street and cross at the intersection with Liberty Ave. and the busway. I believe you can then go up along the Pennsylvanian apartments on what is essentially a long ramp to the upper level and eventually to the station. As to whether you can enter that door, I can't be certain but I don't know why not.


OK, thanks. I'll play it by ear.


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I'm sorry to say I cannot help here with any certainty. As far as I can recall, from the Drury you can go down Grant Street and cross at the intersection with Liberty Ave. and the busway. I believe you can then go up along the Pennsylvanian apartments on what is essentially a long ramp to the upper level and eventually to the station. As to whether you can enter that door, I can't be certain but I don't know why not.


I do not believe you can you have to use that lower entrance for Amtrak only. If I tried that years ago and there was signs that said to go down to the main entrance but that was also 10 years ago,


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 11, 2022)

Trollopian said:


> As a native Pittsburgher who now lives in DC, I find the Metro a decidedly mixed blessing. Sure it was nice when it was fresh and novel and spanking new. But that was nearly 50 years ago when its managers decided "oh, we don't need to do routine maintenance." I also frankly think the system was misdesigned from the start. The Fine Arts Commission insisted on those deep, deep high-vaulted stations, with the dystopian concrete waffled ceilings, which required a _lot_ of digging and which turned out to be prey to water damage. And required epically long escalators, which are another maintenance headache. (It's not at all unusual to see alerts that trains are bypassing a station simply because all escalators are out of service. Really.) The Commission sneered at good old scrubbable and easily-maintained subway tile. We're paying the price.
> 
> Pittsburgh, unlike DC, has an extremely compact downtown, so the two cities aren't truly analogous. But you'll agree that the "T," which basically runs underground through downtown and above-ground elsewhere on the old streetcar routes, is ideally suited to Pittsburgh's topography. Now if it could only be extended to the university area.


Well, of course, bus rapid transit is happening, eventually, from downtown to Oakland (Pitt, Carnegie-Mellon and large medical campus UPMC. Not as much fun as rail but much needed and will be heavily used.


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Well, of course, bus rapid transit is happening eventually, from downtown to Oakland (Pitt, Carnegie-Mellon and large medical campus UPMC. Not as much fun as rail but much needed and will be heavily used.


I personally think that's a waste of money, there's plenty of buses that go from downtown to Oakland you don't need that, but they'll find out, they need to extend the busway to the airport, they been talking about for 20 years but you see their priorities....


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 11, 2022)

emtdon said:


> I personally think that's a waste of money, there's plenty of buses that go from downtown to Oakland you don't need that, but they'll find out, they need to extend the busway to the airport, they been talking about for 20 years but you see their priorities....


I think BRT is a smart move. Not nearly as expensive as rail and with dedicated lanes and stations will be characteristic of rail but be a whole lot faster than the current situation. But light rail to the airport would be terrific, but that'll never happen.


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 11, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> I think BRT is a smart move. Not nearly as expensive as rail and with dedicated lanes and stations will be characteristic of rail but be a whole lot faster than the current situation. But light rail to the airport would be terrific, but that'll never happen.


Not even light rail to the airport, busway extension would be nice, but honestly I haven't been to Oakland in probably 6 years and haven't been to the airport since I worked there in 2013, but would have loved to see the extension when I worked out there!


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Your journey is one I would enjoy making someday.
> You saw what you needed to see through the window. I'll give them a little credit, they refreshed it in the last couple of years and the station is slightly more presentable and less depressing than it was. The escalator works and the elevator was upgraded. But now everyone is forced to wait downstairs before boarding so it can get very crowded and even more confused. Parking at the station is terrible, though you can pay premium prices across the street at the nice "new" garage. I presume station hours will change considerably in about three years when the second Pennsylvanian commences.
> 
> It was disappointing that a major upgrade was made to the Greyhound station years ago with nary a touch for Amtrak, but not at all surprising given priorities around here.


Here was my view of the station, last Monday…and Greyhound …


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2022)

More pics


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Aug 13, 2022)

Awesome trip report! Yes, I always choose the north side of the train but mostly to avoid the glare of the sun. I've been meaning to take a trip from NYP out to the 'Island' on the Long Island trains... hope to do it soon.

For a perfect hotel at NYP always try to get the Fairfield Inn across the street. Always wangle a way with points to stay there for free... but ya need a lot of points!

While there I have no hesitation to get a meal from the Halal trucks... really good and New York is strict with food inspections so it's always been a good choice for me.

RE: North along the Hudson [on the Hudson side of course] is some of the best viewing Amtrak has to offer. Below taken last winter:

View attachment IMG_0411.MOV


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 13, 2022)

railiner said:


> More pics



Wow, it's nicer than I remembered. I literally haven't been in the bus station since shortly after it opened, for curiosity. Though I have used the parking garage on a few occasions. For goodness sakes, Amtrak's "Union Station" doesn't even have the PIDS train information displays yet.


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 13, 2022)

20th Century Rider said:


> Awesome trip report! Yes, I always choose the north side of the train but mostly to avoid the glare of the sun. I've been meaning to take a trip from NYP out to the 'Island' on the Long Island trains... hope to do it soon.
> 
> For a perfect hotel at NYP always try to get the Fairfield Inn across the street. Always wangle a way with points to stay there for free... but ya need a lot of points!
> 
> ...


I stayed at the Fairfield Inn a year ago and it served my purposes well but this time around, when I checked the price was double that of The New Yorker, so no brainer for me, even though am a Bonvoy member.


----------



## railiner (Aug 13, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> Wow, it's nicer than I remembered. I literally haven't been in the bus station since shortly after it opened, for curiosity. Though I have used the parking garage on a few occasions. For goodness sakes, Amtrak's "Union Station" doesn't even have the PIDS train information displays yet.


I actually thought it was better before they rebuilt the 1959 terminal in 2008...


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/g/i0kAAOSwubFaed08/s-l1600.jpg




https://www.heinzhistorycenter.org/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/GB10_PC3-FrankW_bb-1024x695.jpg



And the 1937 Art Deco one, across the intersection was even nicer...


----------



## Steel City Don (Aug 14, 2022)

Our Greyhound station I haven't been in in over 10 years, I prefer not to use Greyhound that was a terrible experience. That was before the remodel as I can see from the pictures, it looks better


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 14, 2022)

I too stayed at the New Yorker hotel recently, reasonable and convenient.


----------



## railiner (Aug 14, 2022)

danasgoodstuff said:


> I too stayed at the New Yorker hotel recently, reasonable and convenient.


That hotel, like others built in its era, to serve "commercial traveler's", had a huge number of rooms, but they tended to be tiny by todays's standards. The Hotel Pennsylvania, at the other end of Penn Station, was similar. 
Have they enlarged the rooms and reduced the number since being remodeled?

Edit: I got curious so looked up this fascinating history on the web...








Wyndham New Yorker Hotel - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## PaTrainFan (Aug 14, 2022)

railiner said:


> That hotel, like others built in its era, to serve "commercial traveler's", had a huge number of rooms, but they tended to be tiny by todays's standards. The Hotel Pennsylvania, at the other end of Penn Station, was similar.
> Have they enlarged the rooms and reduced the number since being remodeled?



This being my first visit to The New Yorker I cannot compare to the past, but my room was rather small. A Queen sized bed. I didn't need more; I just needed a clean room and a comfortable bed to sleep in as I was there only a few hours outside of shuteye time. It was quiet other than the usual outside city noise. The TV had issues, but that was no biggie to me. I will say I object to paying a "facility fee" for Internet, Fitness Center and Business Center, none of which I used but that seems to be common these days. I stayed at The Pennsylvanian several years ago and I can say without question The New Yorker was far superior.


----------



## PVD (Aug 14, 2022)

The New Yorker was powered by its own DC power plant for many years, and in the 65 blackout was still "lit" The irony is, the champion of AC generation Nikola Tesla spent his last years living there.


----------



## PVD (Aug 14, 2022)

When Reverend Moon's Church first had it restored to limited hotel use, it was under Ramada. But they have greatly expanded the number of floors and rooms and spent quite a bit of money renovating. It has been a Wyndham for some time now.


----------



## railiner (Aug 14, 2022)

PaTrainFan said:


> This being my first visit to The New Yorker I cannot compare to the past, but my room was rather small. A Queen sized bed. I didn't need more; I just needed a clean room and a comfortable bed to sleep in as I was there only a few hours outside of shuteye time. It was quiet other than the usual outside city noise. The TV had issues, but that was no biggie to me. I will say I object to paying a "facility fee" for Internet, Fitness Center and Business Center, none of which I used but that seems to be common these days. I stayed at The Pennsylvanian several years ago and I can say without question The New Yorker was far superior.


And apparently, the home of "Pennsylvania 6-5000, is no more...








Hotel Pennsylvania - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












Say Goodbye to the Hotel Pennsylvania — Demolition Prep Is Underway - Untapped New York


Built in 1919 by McKim, Mead & White, the Hotel Pennsylvania in New York City is slated for demolition and mattresses are being removed.




untappedcities.com












PENN15 Rises, Taking the Place of the Legendary Pennsylvania Hotel


From the ashes of New York's legendary Hotel Pennsylvania comes a new, not-at-all-parody-worthy building named PENN15.




w42st.com


----------



## railiner (Aug 14, 2022)

PVD said:


> When Reverend Moon's Church first had it restored to limited hotel use, it was under Ramada. But they have greatly expanded the number of floors and rooms and spent quite a bit of money renovating. It has been a Wyndham for some time now.


I Imagine, source of work for Local 3, eh?


----------



## PVD (Aug 14, 2022)

I don't know if our people did the renos (around 900 rooms). My office was a block away. But I'll ask. They may have gone cheap. I'm sure when the conversion to an AC service took place 50+ years ago we did it.
But the real point is that it is now a convenient decent place for NYP passengers at a reasonable price point. And having an alternative to the high-end hotels, or the dives, in a convenient spot is something that many people ask about on this forum.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 14, 2022)

If I go back to Manhattan, which I hope to do, and can get even a half-way decent price, I will probably stay there again. Even as someone who had never been in NYC before it was dead simple to get to and from; it really could hardly be more convenient for a rail passenger. And it puts you in the heart of mid-town, close to the High Line, Times Square, Broadway, theaters, etc. We were able to walk almost everywhere we wanted to go.


----------



## PVD (Aug 14, 2022)

Work started on the connection from the high towards Moynihan, should be open next year.... But to slide back to Pittsburgh, the original topic, in an earlier post, someone mentioned Church Brew Works, and some years ago, I had recently been appointed NY District Coach in Chief for USA Hockey and a major coaching symposium was set for Pittsburgh and I traveled there to help out. Short walk from Amtrak to the Westin, but I did fly home. So, I checked the registration listings and invited anyone from New York to join me for dinner at Church Brew. Quite a few did, picked up a heckuva check, but it was great fun and an opportunity for folks from all over the state to get to know each other.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 15, 2022)

PVD said:


> Work started on the connection from the high towards Moynihan, should be open next year.... But to slide back to Pittsburgh, the original topic, in an earlier post, someone mentioned Church Brew Works, and some years ago, I had recently been appointed NY District Coach in Chief for USA Hockey and a major coaching symposium was set for Pittsburgh and I traveled there to help out. Short walk from Amtrak to the Westin, but I did fly home. So, I checked the registration listings and invited anyone from New York to join me for dinner at Church Brew. Quite a few did, picked up a heckuva check, but it was great fun and an opportunity for folks from all over the state to get to know each other.


Which connection? ("from the high towards Moynihan")


----------



## Mike99 (Aug 15, 2022)

I like the bullet point style, great read, thanks for posting


----------



## joelkfla (Aug 15, 2022)

danasgoodstuff said:


> Which connection? ("from the high towards Moynihan")


"Expected to be completed by the spring of 2023, the High Line X Moynihan Train Hall Connector will move east along 30th Street and turn 90 degrees north along Dyer Avenue into the public space at Manhattan West, Brookfield Properties’ mixed-use development. Pedestrians will be able to move through Manhattan West to 9th Avenue and into Moynihan Train Hall which is directly across the street."











Connections | The High Line


A new vision to increase pedestrian connectivity on the West Side, harnessing the potential of the High Line to connect neighborhoods, institutions, businesses, parks, and transportation hubs.




www.thehighline.org













Groundbreaking held for $50 million High Line connecter to Moynihan Train Hall


The $50 million project will link the High Line seamlessly to Moynihan Train Hall via Magnolia Court, which runs through Brookfield Properties' Manhattan West development.




abc7ny.com


----------



## PVD (Aug 15, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> "Expected to be completed by the spring of 2023, the High Line X Moynihan Train Hall Connector will move east along 30th Street and turn 90 degrees north along Dyer Avenue into the public space at Manhattan West, Brookfield Properties’ mixed-use development. Pedestrians will be able to move through Manhattan West to 9th Avenue and into Moynihan Train Hall which is directly across the street."
> View attachment 29225
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that is a good explanation. I should never take for granted familiarity with the area.


----------



## danasgoodstuff (Aug 15, 2022)

joelkfla said:


> "Expected to be completed by the spring of 2023, the High Line X Moynihan Train Hall Connector will move east along 30th Street and turn 90 degrees north along Dyer Avenue into the public space at Manhattan West, Brookfield Properties’ mixed-use development. Pedestrians will be able to move through Manhattan West to 9th Avenue and into Moynihan Train Hall which is directly across the street."
> View attachment 29225
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that should help turn the High Line from a fun walk (which it is now, and which is great as far as that goes) into a more useful day to day pedestrian right of way.


----------



## Stremba (Aug 15, 2022)

I have done this trip on the Pennsylvanian many times. Glad you enjoyed it. Another hotel option for the budget-conscious that I have used. Don’t stay in Manhattan; stay at the Doubletree in Newark. It is usually significantly cheaper than any option in Manhattan, and it is convenient to Newark Penn. it is connected via a walkway — you don’t even have to go outside to get from the station to your room. 

Admittedly it is a bit less convenient while visiting. You do have to catch a PATH or NJ Transit train to get into Manhattan, but those trips are fairly short and painless. 

Just a tip if you do this and are traveling with a group or are picky about where you sit on the Pennsylvanian: book NYP-PIT rather than NWK-PIT for the return trip. You can go NJT from NWK-NYP and there are a lot of pax boarding at NYP; your seating choices may be quite limited if you board at NWK.


----------



## freejak (Aug 15, 2022)

An alternative is the Wall Street Inn at 9 S. William St. It's right by Wall Street so excellent if you need to be at that end of town. Small (and the usual small rooms) but very friendly. I haven't stayed lately, but still getting 4 1/2 starts at Trip Advisor.


----------



## jpakala (Aug 15, 2022)

Caddy-corner from Penn Station in NYC at 7th Ave & W 31st St is the Stewart Hotel (formerly the Governor Clinton) which is closer than the Fairfield and others and we enjoyed it and found it very reasonably priced. My father during the mid-20th century always stayed at the Governor Clinton though his meetings often were at the more expensive Statler (across from Penn Station but no longer there).


----------

